# Buildings for a 7.5" gauge layout, Phase 1 done



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

About 5 years ago a group of us started construction of a private 7.5” gauge layout over in Pahrump, the next valley west of Las Vegas. The track is essentially finished with about 3000 feet of track and 25 switches. The layout has 3 switchyards and other features suited for rail operation.

I am the un-official club carpenter. 2 years ago we started a long term building construction project and last Saturday the current phase of construction was delivered and installed. All the buildings are 1/6 scale, 2 inches = 1 foot. It was generally agreed, at the start, that 1/8 scale would be too small and toy-like. Anything larger would be unmanageable and not enough room.

The first building done was a switch control tower for the main yard. The idea came from a Kalmbach book.










Then a water tower based on a C&NW standard 24-foot tower that operated on the old Soo Line between Minneapolis and Chicago. It ended up about 8 feet tall. The tower is semi-functional in that it delivers water to a steam tender from an underground pipe.










The most ambitious building is a coaling tipple based on the DRG tipple at Chama, New Mexico. This tower has an operating bucket and ramp system to fill your tender. It uses a 12 volt winch motor to lift the buckets to the top. There is some work yet to do on this one, primarily a siding for coal delivery and electrical hook up for the winch.










Also did the sanding tower at Chama










The last building in this phase is a small freight house from the New York Central system in Coldwater New York. This plan also came from a Kalmbach pub. It ended up 80” x 32” with a 150” loading dock. Coincidentally, the wife of one our members is from Coldwater and knows this station well. It has since become a neighborhood bar and grill.










The next phase includes a passenger station, a grain elevator, meat packing facility and maybe some small businesses. Those should get done by next spring.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Holy Molly, 

I didn't know you were into that scale (besides 7/8). The work is marvelous, of course. Love the photos. 

Dave


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are very nice. If I had the room and the money I would so be into this scale. 
Thanks for sharing, 
Terry


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great looking buildings, and I like the boot pile as well. 

Chris


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That depot is very nice!


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Bob,
Excellent, Excellent work. Wish I was out on the west coast to see it up close. 
Regards,
Mark


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

Beautiful buildings and water tank. We could most definitely use your skills here at the Los Angeles Live Steamers to restore some of our buildings. BTW, we are having our annual Spring Meet over Memorial Day weekend. If you can make it over here, I would be happy to show you around the facility.


----------

